# directshow pour mac



## seb03 (15 Octobre 2009)

Bonsoir à tous, je voudrai regarder quelque film telecharger mais je n'ai pas de son. On me dit de telecharger directshow pour avoir du son.
Que me conseillez-vous et comment faire ? Merci.


----------



## W@M (3 Novembre 2009)

J'ai eu le même problème, et VLC l'a réglé...


----------



## axelle44 (2 Février 2011)

Bonjour,

J'ai le même problème ; par contre, je n'ai pas VLC. Quelqu'un pourrait-il m'indiquer un lien vers lequel télécharger ce Directshow pour MAC ? 

Merci beaucoup !


----------

